# Umbau Silent Loop 2600er zu 3600er



## MickHH (2. Februar 2020)

Moin Leute,

ich beabsichtige meine Silent Loop mit der DC LT 3600 auszustatten. Aktuell ist die 2600er "A-Cool" von be qiet verbaut. Ein Gespräch mit denen ergab, das die Kühlung deutlich besser wird wenn man dazu auch die Schläuche ändert. Derzeit sind es 11/9 Schläuche. Diese sollen durch 13/11 getauscht werden. Das soll laut be qiet funktionieren.

Wie denkt ihr über das Experiment. Die Silent gehört immer noch zu den besten m.M.n. 


Andere Tipps bzw. Ideen sind Herzlich Willkommen.

Danke


----------

